# Daisy's birthday is today!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Daisy!!

Today Daisy is 2!! She's only been with me since September but it feels like we've never been apart!!

Tonight she'll be feasting on mealies!!  

This morning however, we didn't have a good start, poor girl got her toenail stuck in her polarfleece and turned into a ball of quills and huffs till I could get her to the bathroom and grab the clippers to trim the nail. Now I see her nails have grown FEVERISHLY fast and long again!! WHAT?!?!? We just spent an afternoon wrestling her down less than a month ago and trimmed them all!! And that was the first time since September, how did they grow so fast and so long so fast to be these curly little sharps again?!? GOODNESS!!!

Daisy was happy in her snuggley bed when I left for work, hopefully she's sawing logs comfortably until mealie time!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Daisy! 

It's amazing how fast their nails can grow, specially in hedgies that hate having their nails trimmed... :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Daisy!

May you have many more


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Daisy


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy birthday Daisy, enjoy your mealies!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Daisy girl! You can give your human a rough time today cuz it's your special day.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I will pass on all the well wishes to Miss Daisy when we meet again today after work. 

HAHAH. She sure has stressed me a bit this morning, and I have the bandaid to prove it! Will leave the nail trimming until tomorrow morning, that'll be another present for her.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaw! happy birthday Daisy!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Daisy! Enjoy those mealies!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Daisy! Make her give you mealies to you're ready to burst!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope you have a good one Daisy!  Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  Wishing you many more!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Daisy


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Daisy!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy and I thank you for all the well wishes!!

She did eat a bushel of mealies yesterday afternoon!! I probably gave her more than I should have, but she was so darned excited and was even trying to help pick them out of the container.  I also noticed something else fun, the way she picks up mealies!! Her tongue comes out a little and then it's like she sucks them in like a vacuum!! HAHAH!! So great!!

She also had some chicken with her dinner and squealed (for the first time that I've heard) in delight. HAHAH> I nearly died with giddy and glee when I was walking away from her house and she found the chicken with such delight.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so glad Daisy enjoyed her birthday meal! Seeing little hedgies hoover mealies is one of the cutest things I've ever seen ^_^ 

~Katie


----------

